

More Slaves Today Than At Any Time In Human History - keltecp11
http://www.alternet.org/world/142171/there_are_more_slaves_today_than_at_any_time_in_human_history/?page=1

======
byoung2
_Is that raw numbers or as a percentage of the population?_

He never answers this question. In terms of raw numbers, if the percentage
stayed constant, you would expect to see a higher total number of slaves
because the world population is constantly growing.

He also uses a much looser definition of slavery, including those who work for
"no pay beyond subsistence". People falling into this category surely existed
throughout history, along with the more obvious shackled slaves.

------
DanielStraight
I think anyone focusing on whether there's actually more today than at any
time in history is missing the point. This is not a contest. It's 27 million
people's lives.

